# Pumpen von Phobya



## Skaos (30. September 2009)

Moin Moin,

wollte mal horchen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Pumpen sammeln konnte:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump 49070

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump 49071

zumindest bei ersterer scheint der Preis ja nicht schlecht zu sein, die Frage ist halt, wie es mit der Leistung aussieht.. überlege zZ mir das gute Stück Pumpe in meinen Zweitrechner zu setzen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

Keine Erfahrung, aber bisherige Phobya-Produkte sind meist durch eine (Verarbeitungs)Qualität aufgefallen, gegen die die Produktbeschreibung fehlerfrei wirken würde.
Einem Pumpenhersteller, der 25db(A) als "leise" bezeichnet und behauptet, Lüfter wären i.d.R. lauter (@1400rpm oder was?) und der zudem suggeriert, man könne eine 1,8Ampere (!!!) Pumpe enventuell am Mainboard betreiben, würde ich zudem kein Wort glauben.
(was nicht heißt, dass die Pumpe schlecht sein muss. Aber die Produktbeschreibung scheint mir mehr vortäuschen zu wollen, als sie halten können. Und es hat seine Gründe, warum sich in rund einem Jahrzehnt sicherlich ein halbes Dutzend Hersteller am Pumpenmarkt versucht haben, von denen sich aber nur zwei durchsetzen konnten)


----------



## Skaos (30. September 2009)

hm das etwas viel Utopie in der Beschreibung stand dachte ich mir fast, klang irgendwie zu herrlich wenn das alles so wäre, gut 25dB is wirklich etwas viel, aber vl geht sowas mit ner Entkopplung zu drosseln.. Naja vl findet sich ja wer der bereits mutig war und sich eine hat zukommen lassen


----------



## MetallSimon (30. September 2009)

ich hab die sicce nova ( HARMONIEOASE einfach wohlfühlen mit Zimmerbrunnen, Feng Shui, Räucherware, ätherische Öle, Kerzen, Mineralien, Edelsteine und Heilsteine u.v.m. - Sicce Indoorpumpe ).wenn du dir da selber die anschlüsse machen kannst und die etwas entkoppelst,dann is das ne gute pumpe(zumindest im preisbereich von 0-50€)


----------



## Monsterclock (30. September 2009)

wo man überall "Zubehör" für PCs kaufen kann ist erstaunlich


----------



## bundymania (30. September 2009)

Die Pumpen werden auch unter dem Namen Danger Den, EK und OCZ verkauft und nun Phobya 

Hier gibts die derzeit mit 10% Rabatt:

A-C-Shop


----------



## Skaos (30. September 2009)

Ah okay, DD is dann doch schon eher ein Begriff mit dem man was anfangen kann, Danke Bundy


----------



## Marquis (3. Oktober 2009)

@MetallSimon: Zuerst dachte ich, was hat der da für ne spirituelle ******* ausgegraben, aber die scheinen ja ganz gut zu sein.
Gibts denn überhaupt Adapter auf G1/4 " oder hast du die selber gefräst 
Weißt du wie lange die halten?


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Oktober 2009)

Marquis schrieb:


> @MetallSimon: Zuerst dachte ich, was hat der da für ne spirituelle ******* ausgegraben, aber die scheinen ja ganz gut zu sein.
> Gibts denn überhaupt Adapter auf G1/4 " oder hast du die selber gefräst
> Weißt du wie lange die halten?


also adapter auf G1/4 " gibts nicht und selber gefräst ist auchnocht.ich hab einfach oben schlauch mit einem aussendurchmesser von 13mm und vorne einen schlauch mit 16 mm reingesteckt.ist wie ein push in anschluss.is alles dicht. zur halbarkeit knn ich nichts sagen.also bei mir ist die jetzt schon c.a. ein halbes jahr im einsatzt und läuft genauso einwandfrei,wie am ersten tag
sicce.com


----------



## Marquis (3. Oktober 2009)

Haha, Ghetto Lösung! Aber das lässt sich wohl nicht auf die anderen Modelle übertragen, da die scheinbar andere Anschlüsse haben, wär aber interessant als Hochleistungspumpe, da der Preis auch nicht so hoch ist. Wenn die ein halbes Jahr läuft ohne anzufangen Geräusche zu machen, scheint sie zumindest nicht ganz schlecht zu sein, aber ob die so lange hält wie ne Eheim?


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Oktober 2009)

Marquis schrieb:


> Haha, Ghetto Lösung! Aber das lässt sich wohl nicht auf die anderen Modelle übertragen, da die scheinbar andere Anschlüsse haben, wär aber interessant als Hochleistungspumpe, da der Preis auch nicht so hoch ist. Wenn die ein halbes Jahr läuft ohne anzufangen Geräusche zu machen, scheint sie zumindest nicht ganz schlecht zu sein, aber ob die so lange hält wie ne Eheim?


ich kann dir ja bescheidsagen,wenn sie mal kaputt sein sollte.
ich glaube,das man in den ausgang einfach ein G1/4" gewinde reinschneiden kann,denn von der größe her passt das etwa.und beim eingang muss man dann halt sehen,wie mans macht.das wäre eigentlich die idee.daraus könnte man ja sone billige pumpstation machen,wie diese mit den eheim dingern.oh sry  ich will den thread jez nicht weiter missbrauchen.also wer fragen hat,der soll mir einfach ne pn schiken


----------



## netheral (16. November 2009)

Da ich den Quasselfred nicht immer mit meinen Anliegen dichtspammen möchte, grabe ich einfach diesen Fred wieder aus. So alt ist er ja auch noch nicht. :=

Was haltet ihr von diesen Pumpen? Hat sie hier jemand schon länger in Betrieb

Ich weiss nicht warum, mich nervt meine Laing derzeit... Alle, die bisher an meinem PC waren, sagen, dass die Pumpe sehr leise wäre und man sie nur leicht summen hören kann / die HDDs viel lauter wären.
Aber ich empfinde das Mistding subjektiv wie eine Kreissäge im Dauerlauf. Und was bringt es mir, wenn alle sagen, die Pumpe sei leise, ich überall lese, die Pumpe sei leise, wenn mich diese Pumpe derart auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen lässt, wenn ich ohne Musik am PC sitze?

Und darum habe ich mich mal mit den Pumpen von Phobya beschäftigt. Die sollen laut Test fast Laing-Durchflussniveau haben, locker 3,5 Meter hoch pumpen (was wohl für ne WaKü reicht) und dazu noch leiser als eine Laing arbeiten. Als ich dann der Preis gesehen habe, zog sich ein Gedanke durch meine Hirnwindungen: Wo ist der Haken?

45 Euro für eine Pumpe, die quasi die eierlegende Wollmilchsau darstellt:
- fast so stark wie eine Laing (mich wundert, dass die Dinger trotz höherer Durchflussangaben die Laing nicht komplett besiegen)
- leiser als eine Laing
- nur 45 Euro leicht
- 12 Volt
- G 1/4 Innengewinde am Gehäuse
- Quasi egal, in welcher Position die Pumpe im Case liegt bzw. hängt

Kann man daraus indirekt schließen, dass die Pumpen nach 3 Monaten das Zeitliche segnen?
Was passiert in diesem Fall mit der Hardware? Kurzschluss und an ist der Grill?
Ich denke, Spannung auf den Kühlern ist nicht umbedingt gut für die Hardware, auch wenn sie eigentlich elektrisch entkoppelt ist.

Eigentlich wäre es eine schön runde sache: Laing raus, ab in den VK Fred damit und quasi die Phobya + Geld drauf haben. Und dann endlich ruhe. 

Nur reicht die Pumpe in folgenden Fällen:
- Wenn mehr Radis als der Quad im System ist / ein MoRa bzw. Evo befeuert werden soll
- wenn auch mal 4 und mehr Wasserkühler im System sind
- bei folgender Beispielkombi: 1x Quad, 1x Dual, CPU, GPU, NB, SB, Mosfets unter wasser?

Oder muss ich dann quasi zurück zur Laing? Reicht diese Pumpe für solche Aufgaben? Stärker als eine Aquastream ist sie ja. Und die wird auch in ziemlich vielen Einsatzgebieten benutzt.

Wäre toll, wenn da jemand Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## Xandrus (16. November 2009)

Ob du da so viele Vorteile hast glaub ich kaum... Die Pumpe wird übrigens unter 4 oder 5 Markennamen vertrieben! Soltle für deine zwecke reichen, aber hast du deine Laing eigentlich geregelt und möglicherweise gedämmt? Ich empfinde meine gedämmte auf 60% geregelte Laing nicht und meine WD blue ist in der Bitummendämmbox sehr sehr leise!!!


----------



## netheral (16. November 2009)

Ich wüsste leider nicht, wie ich die Laing regeln sollte. Das Poweradjust gibt es ja leider nicht mehr und für ein vollständiges Aquaero mit Powerbooster ist kein Geld da, leider. Würde wohl eh eines ohne Display nehmen und das schön dezent irgendwo im Case verstecken.

Das Problem dabei: Ich habe gelesen, dass der Durchfluss wirklich rapide nach unten geht, wenn man die Laing drosselt. Bei mir im AGB ist trotz des kleinen Kreislaufs auch absolute Ruhe, was vielleicht an den Anschlüssen des EK AGBs liegen mag: Die liegen beide seitlich und sind durch eine kleine Wand getrennt. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass meine Laing nicht so mag, auch wenn das Tachosignal und die Blasen beim Entlüften das Gegenteil zeigen: Binnen 2 Sek ist der AGB leer gewesen und die kleinen Blasen legten ein ganz schön nettes Tempo vor.

Was bei der Laing dazu kommt: Sie hat wohl eine enorme Serienstreuung. Einige reden von "unhörbar", andere nehmen sie über mehrere Meter sehr deutlich wahr. Wenn ich also eine sehr schlechte Laing erwischt habe, könnte die Phobya / OCZ durchaus eine leckere Sache sein.

Frage mich halt nur, was damit bisher für Erfahrungen vorliegen.


----------



## Xandrus (16. November 2009)

Hmm das es eine Serienstreung bei der Laing gibt kann ich mir wegen der Bauweise kaum vorstellen...
Wie gesagt 60% Laing + Dämmung + Entkopplung ist unhörbar! Gut sie zu regeln ist dann antürlich tricky man könnte sich auch nen Poweramp an eine normale Lüftersteuerng hängen und die so steuern! Wobei das natürlich wieder was kostet!
Ich persönlich finde, dass man Geräusche nur selbst beurteilen kann... Objektiv kann man eigentlich nur zwischen wirklich laut und relativ leise differenzieren! Ich persönlich höre mein Rechner noch minmal, aber andere beschreiben ihn als nicht hörbar... Ich hab btw ne AS XT Ultra gegen die Laing getauscht und so eine Geräuschreduzierung erreicht, da ich mit der Laing mehr Platz zum entkoppeln/dämmen habe!
Ich würd Bundy mal ne PN schreiben der hatte die glaub ich ma getestet oder sowas... Zumindest hat der ja eigentlich alles mal am start gehabt xD


----------



## netheral (17. November 2009)

So eine Dämmbox wäre natürlich eine Option, aber ich habe meine Laing schon komplett mit einem Bauschwamm ummantelt und die Pumpe wurde keinen Ticken leiser. Werde wohl aufs Aquaero sparen, das ja eh irgendwann mal Einzug halten soll. Wird wohl die LT mit Powerbooster, damit ich die Laing ein wenig regeln kann.

Wie drosselst du deine denn? Mit Aquaero? Wenn ja, mit welchen Werten kann man die Pumpenleistung verknüpfen? Wassertemp oder CPU-Temp (auch die vom Sys erlesene?)?

Bin da neugierig.


----------



## Bu11et (17. November 2009)

Wie bundymania schon erwähnt hat gibt es mehrere Hersteller, die das Produkt anbieten. Ich jedenfals habs von OCZ beim A-C-Shop gekauft, weil ich nicht mehr als 50 € für ne Pumpe ausgeben wollte. Leider ist das Teil alles andere als Leise. Trotz entkoplung ist der Btrieb nicht zu überhören. Werde mir irgendwann ne wirklich "unhörbare" Pumpe zulegen.


----------



## Fabian (17. November 2009)

Hier gibts einen Test der Pumpen:

Phobya´s Pumpen im Vergleich - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide


----------



## netheral (17. November 2009)

Ich werde wohl einfach die Laing drin lassen und mir zu Weihnachten selber ein Aquereo schenken... Dann kann ich das Mistding regeln und hab endlich meinen Frieden damit.

Bei den Phobya/OCZ/DangerDen/Weiss-Der-Geier-Wovon-Noch Pumpen wird halt oft gesagt, sie seien sehr leise. Aber einige verstehen die Laing auch als leise, obwohl sie im selben Artikel schreiben, das Pluchding sei über 4 Meter (!) zu hören. Also für mich ist die Laing jetzt einfach im PC, aber wohl kein 2. Mal die Anschaffung wert. Lieber der Phobya dann eine Chance geben. Die müsste man mit dem Aquaero doch auch wunderbar regeln können, oder sollte man es lieber vermeiden?

Was mir jedoch alle Tests nicht sagen: Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus? Schickt mir das Teil nach 6 Monaten noch einen schönen Stromstoß durch die WaKü und knallt damit meinen halben PC aus dem Leben oder kann ich da schon ein wenig Qualität erwarten?


----------



## Xandrus (17. November 2009)

Also ich regel meine Laing per Aquaero fix auf 60% Leistung ist schon nen ziemlich großer Unterschied von der Lautstärke! Die Pumpe mit irgendwas zu verknüpfen macht keinen Sinn! Mehr Durchfluss bringt ja nicht wirklich bessere Temps daher ist das sehr sinnfrei!


----------



## netheral (18. November 2009)

Kannst du mir sagen, bei welchem Kreislauf du mit der 60%-Laing wie viel Durchfluss hast? Da ich denke, dass alles über 60 - 70 l/std. mehr als genug sind, wäre das für mich dann vielleicht auch interessant. Im AGB habe ich eh keine Action, da ich einen EK AGB mit Trennwand habe (Wasser schießt gegen die Trennwand und wird erst hinter der Wand wieder angesogen), ist da auch der Durchfluss nicht zu unterscheiden.

Läuft deine Laing wirklich immer an? Ich meine schon Berichte von Laings gelesen zu haben, die bei weniger als 12V einfach nicht starten oder sogar im laufenden Betrieb stehen bleiben, wenn man die Spannung senkt.


----------



## Xandrus (18. November 2009)

Also Durchfluss kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich keinen Durchflusssensor besitzte... Ich halte sowas für extrem überflüssig, da ich an den Temps sehe wann der Durchfluss krititsch ist...

Also im Kreislauf ist jetzt nicht so viel: BlackIce SR1 420, Magicool Slim 240, Grafikkarte und ein EK Supreme, der alte der so schön den Durchfluss bremst xD Schlauch ist 16/10 mit PS Tüllen! 

Die Pumpe hat ich gebraucht gekauft ist also schon etwas älter! Macht bei 100% 3800 RPM und bei 61% 2300 RPM. 61% ist genau der Wert bei dem die Pumpe anläuft! Man kann die Pumpe ja auf 0% runterregeln und dann langsam hochgehen. Die 61% sind eigentlich schon nen ziemlich sicherer Wert, da die Pumpe wenn sie schon läuft auch bis auf 58% runter geht! Das Aquaero gibt ja beim Start des Rechners erstmal ein paar Sekunden 100%.
Mein Kreislauf ist durch den alten EK Supreme schon ziemlich stark bremsent... Trotzdem hab ich zwischen 61% und 100% nur einen Tempunterschied bei der CPU von ~2° oO

Wenn du etwas Paranoid bist kannst du ja noch die Alarmoptionen vom Aquaero nutzen! Entweder über Relais die den PC dann direkt an der Quelle den Strom kappen oder per Software die dann aber immer im Hintergrund laufen muss den PC dann runterfahren lassen, wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr dreht!

Natürlich kann man alle Angaben nur auf mein System und meine Pumpe beziehen...


----------



## kearu (18. November 2009)

@netheral

Was für einen Aufsatz hast du auf deiner Laing? Bei mir hat geholfen den Eingangstutzen direkt von oben zu wählen, von vorn war sie minimal hörbar, jetzt ist sie absolut leise.
Vielleicht hilft das auch bei dir.


----------



## netheral (18. November 2009)

Ich habe einen EK Deckel aus Delrin auf der Pumpe, die nur oben einen Einlass hat. Da hängt zwar ein 2x 45° Winkel von AT dran, der hat aber einen sehr großen Durchflusskanal und dürfte da wenig ausmachen.

Heute habe ich einen riesen großen Fehler in meiner  WaKü entdeckt und abserviert: Ich hatte bei meinem EK GPU-X2 Kühler die falsche Durchflussrichtung: Laut Anleitung ist der Einlass hinten und der Auslass vorne (von den Stromanschlüssen richtung Slotblende gesehen). Ich habe es genau anders herum betrieben. 

Jetzt ist es etwas leiser, aber immernoch gut hörbar. Aber gut, unhörbar wird eine ungedämmte und auf 100% rennende Laing wohl nie sein. Aber es ist so, als würde der Lüfter nicht mehr mit 2000 sondern 1750 upm drehen.
Wird wohl gut Widerstand geleistet haben, der GPU Kühler.

Ich habe gedacht, bei GPU Kühlern wäre die Durchflussrichtung grundsätzlich wumpe. Tja, so kann man sich wohl irren.

Im AGB ist trotzdem absolute Ebbe, keine Bewegung des Wassersist zu erkennen. Beim Widerbefüllen hat es die Pumpe aber geschafft, in weniger als 2 Sekunden den ganzen AGB leerzupumpen... Beim Entlüften war das dann ein kleines Blaseninferno. Wird also wohl am Aufbau des EK AGBs liegen, dass das wasser nicht so stark nach oben gedrückt wird sondern eher unten durchfließt, so wie es in Gewässern oft tiefliegende Strömungen gibt, obwohl die Oberfläche glatt ist.

Jetzt warte ich dennoch erst einmal komplett ab, bis das Case komplett fertig, ergo geschlossen ist. Ich denke mal, dass selbst dünnes Alu ein wenig Schalldruck nimmt. Neujahr kommt dann das Aquaero in die Kiste.


----------



## nuclearping (23. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema *Phobya DC12-400* kann ich sagen:

Hab seit ~1 Woche eine und werde sie so schnell wie möglich zurücktauschen.

Lautstärke ist unerträglich, vorallem mit geschlossenen Seitenwänden. Hab vier mal das System komplett demontiert, um Schläuche und Entkopplung zu optimieren, nix. Das einzige erträgliche ist, sie jetzt im Gehäuse hängen zu haben.

Außerdem gefällt es mir nicht, dass sie am Mainboard angeschlossen ist und mit 2A anläuft und dann mit 1.8A im Betrieb.

Phobya für mich =  ... "Fear it!" passt schon ganz gut.


----------

